# SPS Crack sucht Arbeit



## Bojan (29 September 2011)

Heey Leute,

suche auf diesem Weg eine neue langfristige Herausforderung in der Automatisierungsbranche.

Ich habe meinen Elektrotechnikermeister seit 2005 und bin momentan 35 Jahre alt. 

Erfahrungen in sämtliche bereiche der Elektrotechnik konnte ich bereits sammeln (seit 1991) unter anderem auch in der Programmierung von S7.

Wenn jemand an einem Crack wie mich Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden für weiteres.

Anfragen von Zeitarbeitsfirmen bitte ich abzusehen.


----------



## bike (29 September 2011)

Also Crack suchen wir nicht, das wäre doch illegal. *ROFL*

Ich würde zumindest eine förmliche Anrede sinnvoll finden, wenn ich eine Arbeitsstelle suche.

Und bei uns werden Kollegen mit Wissen aber auch Kommunikationsfähig gesucht.
Leider keine Anstellung bei uns.


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (29 September 2011)

da Du nicht schreibst wo Du was suchst gehe ich davon aus dass Du weltweit einsatzfähig bist?


----------



## fuss (29 September 2011)

@bike: hier sucht jemand in einem lockeren, kollegialen Forum nach Anregungen für einen neuen Arbeitsplatz und du schreibst dann solch einen mist. Sollte Bojan etwa hier sein voll ausformulierten Lebenslauf posten?
Das Substantiv "Kommunikationsfähig" kenne ich leider nicht, tja leider keine Anstellung bei uns!
Vielleicht zu viel Crack geraucht!?


----------



## bike (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> @bike: hier sucht jemand in einem lockeren, kollegialen Forum nach Anregungen für einen neuen Arbeitsplatz und du schreibst dann solch einen mist. Sollte Bojan etwa hier sein voll ausformulierten Lebenslauf posten?
> Das Substantiv "Kommunikationsfähig" kenne ich leider nicht, tja leider keine Anstellung bei uns!
> Vielleicht zu viel Crack geraucht!?



Noch weiß ich nicht was du mit Mist meinst, aber wenn Helmut sich bedankt, verstehe ich.

Denkst du, wenn ein potentieller Arbeitgeber hier liest, dass der sich von einem "Heey" angesprochen fühlt?
Und er erwartet ja Resonanz von Arbeitgebern, wie er schreibt.

Und wenn jemand schreibt er sei der Crack, bekomme ich Pickel.

Nix für ungut, ich trinke auf der Wiesn einen auf dich 


bike


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> @bike: hier sucht jemand in einem lockeren, kollegialen Forum nach Anregungen für einen neuen Arbeitsplatz



ich bin selten mit bike einer meinung, aber hier muß ich ihm beipflichten!

eine ordentliche bewerbung (und was anderes ist das nicht) benötigt nicht nur eine vernünftige anrede (und wenn man sich unsicher ist, sollte man sie bei einer solcher ausschreibung vielleicht auch einfach weg lassen?)
eine ausschreibung, so hab ich es gerade definiert benötigt keyfeatures, alleinstellungsmerkmale, warum er, warum nicht ich, wo ich weniger alt bin und mehr kann...
und eine ausschreibung benötigt, wie oberchefe anmerkt eine lokalisierung und wenn sie weltweit ist, dann: Einsatzort: weltweit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2011)

Ich wollte schon den ganzen Abend etwas dazu schreiben, habe mich
aber bis jetzt zurück gehalten. 
Warum müssen bestimmte Personen jeden Tag ihr Ego raushängen lassen
und jeden Thread vollkotzen und user diskreditieren. Soll das für immer so
weiter gehen. Ich kann den scheiß nicht mehr lesen.

Du bist nicht gemeint 4l.


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du bist nicht gemeint 4l.



schade! und warum nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schade! und warum nicht?



Der Schuh steht dir nicht, den lass mal andere tragen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2011)

Ich war ja schon in anderen threads ein Verfechter dafür, Stellenangebote unkommentiert zu belassen. Es muss ja auch wirklich nicht sein, dazu seinen mehr oder weniger qualifizierten Senf abzugeben.
Aber zugegebenermaßen hat es mich in diesem Fall ziemlich in den Fingern gejuckt. Es erscheint ja geradezu grotesk, es in dieser Art und Weise mit der Jobsuche zu probieren. Von jemandem der so eine Position besetzen möchte darf man wirklich erwarten, etwas professioneller zu wirken. So sehe ich da nicht viel Aussicht auf Erfolg. Und wohl nicht nur ich...

Diese Botschaft hätte man vielleicht ohne die hier oft übliche "Holzhammermethode" rüberbringen können.

Vielleicht kann bike sich da auch mal selbst hinterfragen, ob man manchmal besser nicht das sagt was man denkt, auch wenn das Forum eine gewisse Anonymität bietet. Dennoch ist es für meinen Geschmack nicht besonders taktvoll, dass sich hier einige auf bike eingeschossen haben. Schließlich ist hier wohl niemand ein Waisenknabe...


----------



## fuss (29 September 2011)

Ich glaube eine ordentliche Bewerbung gehört hier auch nichts ins Forum. Für mich ist das was Bojan macht einfach mal zu fragen ob jemand einen Tip hat. Ausserdem ist so etwas aussagekräftiger als dieser Stock im A... Einheitsbrei. Ob seine Wortwahl nun gefällt oder nicht ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

@bike: Prost!!!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine ordentliche Bewerbung gehört hier auch nichts ins Forum.



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?



eben, ich hab es damal so versucht und bin immer noch der meinung, dass es zu dem damaligen zeitpunkt das meinige selbstbild am besten widergespiegelt hat (beruflich!)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=156484&postcount=1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2011)

Mit Sicherheit ist die Bewerbung nicht die eleganteste,
aber ich dachte immer hier im Forum wären wir eine
Art große Familie ( mit ein paar schwarzen Schafen ). 
Eine gut gemeinte PN hätte es auch getan, dem TE, 
wäre die Chance gegeben worden, seine Bewerbung
noch einmal zu korrigieren und alles wird gut. 
Aber das kann er jetzt wohl vergessen.


----------



## fuss (29 September 2011)

@vierlagig: wie war die Resonanz auf deine Bewerbung?

Ich glaube wir sind so langsam auch vom Thema abgewichen. Bojan wird morgen sein Account öffnen und sich freuen, dass er 14 Antworten hat bis er bemerkt dass wir uns gegenseitig die Taschen voll gehauen haben. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch nichts zu diesem Thema geschrieben wenn ich nicht ein wenig angepisst, durch bike's arroganten beitrag, gewesen wäre.


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> @vierlagig: wie war die Resonanz auf deine Bewerbung?



sehr wahrscheinlich besser als obenstehendes gesuch es auszulösen vermag, denn schließlich weiß man nicht vom bewerber, außer, dass er 35 is und nen proppevollen sack an crack-selbstvertrauen hat


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> Bojan wird morgen sein Account öffnen und sich freuen, dass er 14 Antworten hat bis er bemerkt dass wir uns gegenseitig die Taschen voll gehauen haben.



"Willkommen im sps-forum"


----------



## fuss (29 September 2011)

@vierlagig: war eine ernst gemeinte Frage! Hast du konkrete Angebote über dieses Forum bekommen?

Was habt ihr überhaupt alle gegen Crack?


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> @vierlagig: war eine ernst gemeinte Frage! Hast du konkrete Angebote über dieses Forum bekommen?



außer das angebot von markus, nein


----------



## IBFS (29 September 2011)

@Bojan
Versuche deine Bewerbung etwas aufzuhübschen

@Markus
Verschiebe bitte alle anderen Posting in den Stammtisch

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Markus (30 September 2011)

hmm also wenn hier schon alle sagen was die denken...

ich kenne hier einige die ich sogar als supermegaulracracks bezeichne - aber ich bin mir sicher keiner von denen würde sich selber jemals als crack bezeichen...

wer das dennoch tut, der muss einen derart beschränkten horizont haben... ...also ich musste mich etwas fremdschämen für den te.

die anrede passt zwar zum restlichen bild dass man sich von so einer person kostruiert von der man ein paar zeilen liest, und die sich selber als "crack" bezeichnet, aber die hat mich nichtmal gestört... aber sich als "crack" bezeichnen... AHHHHHHHHHH! geht garnicht! 

einzige hoffnung ist: es ist ein mitbürger mit migrationshintergrund, und das da oben die 1:1 übersetzung aus seiner muttersprache mit suboptimal ausgewählten synonymen...


----------



## waldy (30 September 2011)

> an einem Crack wie mich


 - sag mal erlcih, bisst du selber kündigung geschrieben an deine alte Firma, oder du wurdest gefeuert , da Chef mag keine Leute mit solche vorstellung über dich selber.

gruß waldy


----------

